# West Branch



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I hate posting someone catch other than my own,
but this is good. 2 man limit of walleye 5-7 lbs.
Called 8 broke off twice, 1/4 oz. Jig and minnow
while tryin for crappie 30 fow. At the branch sunday.
These two guys have never been to w.branch before.
Went because in was only open water.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm! Where are the pictures I fish west branch a lot and have seen walleye caught but not in limits and that size! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stump (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea,sounds fishy to me too


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

There not easy to catch in WB. Pics would be nice.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> I hate posting someone catch other than my own,
> but this is good. 2 man limit of walleye 5-7 lbs.
> Called 8 broke off twice, 1/4 oz. Jig and minnow
> while tryin for crappie 30 fow. At the branch sunday.
> ...


sorry i going to call B.S. ON THAT I LIVE 15 MINS FROM THERE AND ITS NOT THAT GOOD ..and i have been on it for 38 years ..


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Give him time boys, it is only his third post. I'll bet he will be on vacation in the future.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

!%I'm gonna step in here,,,,,, I know this Man,,That Y'ALL are POUNDING,,WITHOUT ANY prior information,,on or about.....I know Mark/REEL GRIP,,For DECADES!! Hell he lives on my street,,Oh ya,, He IS a BASS fishing EXPERT!! & also if you get a few minutes,,do some research,,of the product trade-name "REEL GRIP",,,take a look in your latest BPS catalog,,,, Ya He INVENTED & MARKETS IT?? Who of you can say they have a product for sale on the GLOBAL MARKET????? WELL???? Lighten up !!!!! AND don't be so quick to dice him up!! I know about 4 GUYS THAT will NEVER get any FREE SAMPLES!! Instead of FILLETING him,,get the all info you can,,THEN fillet him!!!! Sounds like some guys need to go on a fishing trip??? One more thing ,,I DON'T CARE how close you live to a lake,,or how much time you have been fishing there,,IF you aint doing it right,,it's ALL FOR NOT!!! & THAT IS A FACT!!!!! Get to know your FELLOW MEMBERS,,NOT "P" THEM OFF.....NICE WELCOME to a NEW MEMBER!! WAY TO GO MEN!! P.S. SORRY MARK,,a FEW of the members are a bit RUDE!! BUT,,as a whole,, The GUYS&GALS here a GREAT LOT OF PEOPLE!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back in the late 70's I watched two guys limit out on Walleyes of this size at West Branch while jigging sonars. I even picked up several while tolling Hot N Tots. In those days the limit was ten apiece.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for backin me up sonar
Im just lettin guys know whats goin on,
Tellem what you do over there. aint my fault
some guys cant catch no fish.
The two guys that gottem were as shocked as
the rest of us


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hard part about WB is finding them again an again. Nothin ever stays in one place to long let alone yr too yr anymore.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I hate to pop anyones bubles but we do bass tourni and hobby fish milton and WB a lot. I have to say that we seem to catch more eyes and muskies a lot more than our targeted bass. We're not that good at bass fishing I guess. But, since thats not what we were fishing for we thru them back without counting. Our best luck has been with lipless cranks that we buy and doctor up with our own glitter and colors. Kind of a sexy shad look a like.
We have only kept a couple of eyes for the pan but over the years they all get the kiss and release back to grow. 
By the way we have those grips on every one of our baitcasters. really helps to hang on to the knobs. My fingers still slip off once in a while but not as much as without them and my fingers dont hurt like they used to. Welcome aboard reelgrip.
thanks for the update on WB, keep em comming.
later
donm


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yrs back I,ve taken some realy nice eyes from wb , I belive theres still some there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks donm,
I dont fish WB cause I hate power boats and jet skies
and crowded ramps. But knowin Sonar for years
He sure has no problem getting a limit there.
And it dont take long.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

sonar said:


> !%I'm gonna step in here,,,,,, I know this Man,,That Y'ALL are POUNDING,,WITHOUT ANY prior information,,on or about.....I know Mark/REEL GRIP,,For DECADES!! Hell he lives on my street,,Oh ya,, He IS a BASS fishing EXPERT!! & also if you get a few minutes,,do some research,,of the product trade-name "REEL GRIP",,,take a look in your latest BPS catalog,,,, Ya He INVENTED & MARKETS IT?? Who of you can say they have a product for sale on the GLOBAL MARKET????? WELL???? Lighten up !!!!! AND don't be so quick to dice him up!! I know about 4 GUYS THAT will NEVER get any FREE SAMPLES!! Instead of FILLETING him,,get the all info you can,,THEN fillet him!!!! Sounds like some guys need to go on a fishing trip??? One more thing ,,I DON'T CARE how close you live to a lake,,or how much time you have been fishing there,,IF you aint doing it right,,it's ALL FOR NOT!!! & THAT IS A FACT!!!!! Get to know your FELLOW MEMBERS,,NOT "P" THEM OFF.....NICE WELCOME to a NEW MEMBER!! WAY TO GO MEN!! P.S. SORRY MARK,,a FEW of the members are a bit RUDE!! BUT,,as a whole,, The GUYS&GALS here a GREAT LOT OF PEOPLE!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Why do you type like that. Having a hundred question marks, commas, and exclamation points and using capital letters doesn't get your point across any better. Not to mention it's extremely hard to read.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It's very possible to get into walleyes like that at West Branch. The fish in the picture were caught at West Branch a couple of years ago. All caught in one spot, all caught by one person, and all caught in about a 1/2 an hour. 3 of them were caught on consecutive casts. The biggest one was 25 1/2" the smallest one was 18". A couple other fish that were presumed to be walleye were lost as well. So yeah .... they're out there. 

Like the one poster said ..... just because someone can't catch fish at a lake, doesn't mean that somebody else can't.


----------



## Darby45 (May 29, 2012)

I live 5 minutes from the Rocksprings ramp. I have fished WB 2 to 3 times a week for years. I used to fish Lake Erie mostly. I don't fish WB because it is close to my house I fish it because of the quality of the fish (Musky, Bass and Walleye) all catch and release. Are there big Walleye in WB yes I have caught them and seen other fishermen catch them. WB can be a tough lake to figure out but when you do you'll keep going back. Boat traffic can be a huge problem though on the weekends. I have followed OGF posts for a few years and recently joined. Thanks for the post Real Grip


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Its all about being in the right place at the right time
A lake can get real hot, catch fish like crazy,
Then go sore just as fast, and stay that way.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey REEL GRIP, do u happen to know Slaw from QSR? If so, I used to hear about you all the time! If not, I apologize lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya I know John,27 years
Good guy,Loves his Musky!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah I was best friends with his son Eric (was also a member here) I didn't want to say your nickname if it wasn't really you! Haha. They would always want to go fishing with you, to pick up some pointers!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya, That was terrible thing with Eric
I dont think John has been fishin since.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW amazing to see how guys can so quickly jump to the conclusion that just because they cannot do it or have never done it.... it just cannot be done by anyone lol. Hopefully it is just a good case of cabin fever ;-)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to OGF Reel Grip!


----------



## coinshooter69 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's good to hear that there are some nice walleyes being pulled out of wb!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey reel grip.
Sorry.about.the crapped up hating. Their just jealous.... just read the posts and.wanted to.also welcome you to ogf. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not hating but still waiting for those pics. lol
That is great news, thanks for the report.
A few years ago when the population was up, it was pretty easy to catch a limit out there.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

And ,,back when the Saugeyes were there,,a "mixed limit" was the norm... Then their numbers soon dropped ,, & no more were re-stocked,, + the "annual stocking" of Eyes,, was being reduced,,then stopped,,all together.. But Ma' Nature was on the job there,, & the result of Her hand,,has kept a fairly Good base of Walleyes,,& an occasional Saugeye,,inter-bred-freak-o-nature,, in tact,,all this time..with,,some pretty nice results,,as Reel Grips',, Buds found out last week.... That's a HEALTHY lake,,for ALL the species in there,,ask the Musky Guys...& surely,, ONE of the most Beautiful,, in the North East.... My,, number one,, of three fav..lakes,, that I regularly fish.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

All right, you'll have me convinced, I'm spending all of next year out at WB, chasing the big ones! I'll learn that lake like the back of my hand. Just need to get the trailer fixed and buy a fish finder. Who's with me?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll sell my gps waypoints for all my crappie and walleye spots at WB if anyone is interested.

Not really.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I don,t get to WB much maybe one time a yr ,mostly mos or berlin , its just as close as berlin this yr I,ll hit it a few times , a guide would save me a lot of time. [thats a hint fella,s] one time about 10yrs back I had a great time right at the beach.I ,ll mostly C&R so I don,t hurt the population.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Like any where else,,I may find a good school one day,,then work it over two or three more times,,& not find another bite to save my a$$ .... An earlier post by JIG,,should tell you,,exactly what I will tell you,,they are always moving..... That lake W.B.,, is the most difficult lake I have ever fished!! Those fish move so much,,that you would think there was a TIDE to figure in.. I never ever go to W.B.,,and confidently get fish,,regularly at the same place I got fish the last time I was there.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome to OGF reel grip thats why i never post anything on here because some of the members on here will bite your head off. I have been following this site for awhile now and most of the members are very very smart with some of these lakes and will help you with anything they can dont let a few boneheads ruin it for you.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> Its all about being in the right place at the right time
> A lake can get real hot, catch fish like crazy,
> Then go sore just as fast, and stay that way.


You got that right, and not just WB. I still remember a morning years ago at Mosquito with my buddy like it was yesterday. A cold front was coming in and the wind was howling out of the SW. We hit the north end with the cloud cover still intact. Once we found the 'eyes it was on! As fast as you could get a crawler on a harness and get it in the water, you had a bite. No drifting with 2 poles that day, you couldn't keep up with it! Plus, we caught some amazing crappie up to 15"-16"! 

Where the clouds ended and the blue sky started made a line as sharp as the edge of a ruler. As soon as the clouds moved away and the sun came out the lake went dead as a stone! Like somebody flipped a switch. Never had a day like that since!

EDIT: Also, I have way more than 3 posts here and have yet to successfully post a pic! Don't know what it is with my camera, but the pics are way too big, the file sizes are huge and this forum rejects them. I'm on another forum (Mathews, the bow manufacturer) and I can post pics there. It doesn't matter the size, their software automatically resizes them to fit the format. Why can't we have that here?


----------



## Bassturd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

This should be very believable if you've ever fished the spawn @ WB. I myself am not that great of a walleye fisherman and have caught 20+" fish. In fact two years ago I watched my buddy land a 29-1/2" pig there. Put in the leg work and time to learn how to fish them & you will find them.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ReelGrip- nice to see you moving from "lurking" status  KSU appreciates you at least 

Here's a no pic WB tale... I did it- only my dog (now deceased) witnessed-

Big water breaks- crazy shad jumping-sunset off the little island...

One striper long and skinny - a 20" smallmouth - a channel cat (little)-then an eye.

Four casts- four in a row...all *topwater* prop bait.

Go ahead and beat that up- I lived it and have never experienced anything close since...anywhere. Only topwater eye I have ever caught as well.

Sundropped- bait quickly went down- I went home.

MANY big eyes crankn in spring- along with 50" muskies while flippn through the years... we throw them back and cuss about trash fish 

nip


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the guys that like to give someone a hard time are the ones who don't catch fish, plain and simple, they're just jealous. Put the time and effort in on the water and you'll be rewarded sooner than later.............Mark


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> EDIT: Also, I have way more than 3 posts here and have yet to successfully post a pic! Don't know what it is with my camera, but the pics are way too big, the file sizes are huge and this forum rejects them. I'm on another forum (Mathews, the bow manufacturer) and I can post pics there. It doesn't matter the size, their software automatically resizes them to fit the format. Why can't we have that here?


I use Microsoft Office Picture Manager to edit then comprees the photo to eith document of webpage size. Then it loads on here easily. If you need more help let me know.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

West Branch is a tough lake to fish but the fish are there and if you fish it enough you'll get them. Last year the state stocked 262,000 fingerling Walleyes to supplement what were already in the lake. This isn't a lot of fish and a lot of them wouldn't survive but every little bit helps.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Got this 27" in 2011 at West Branch. Was using a large size firetiger Rogue over top of some weeds on a point. I was targeting pike/musky, but this was a bonus. If i got to do it over again, i would have released the fish. At the time I had no idea how low the population was. Regardless, i dont think id keep a 27" eye from anywhere inland now days. Hope im not hijacking, just proving the eyes are in there, and they can get big!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HookEmUp,,You got a fine example of what a GOOD Fisheries Impoundment,, can maintain..& NOT just Walleyes!! When the State started stocking W.B. early on (when the lake was very young) with Walleyes,, Tiger Musky/original,,Musky,,Cats,,Bass/ALL kinds,,L.M./S.M./Stripe'rs/ &Whites.+ pan fish,,there were also Trout stocked in there too!!+ in the 90's Saugeyes,,for a few years,, there was a VERY large amount of Eyes crammed in there,,and because of that,, there was a very good base established,,from which a few of that breed line,, has possibly,, been able to pass on to the present?? The rate of reproduction in W.B.,,is with much argument/& dispute,,BUT,, how else can the State Bio's. explain,, that up until the past 1-2 years,,all of the 7"-12" Walleyes that have shown up on our hooks,,for years prior to the most recent restocking?? There is a small amount of reproduction going on there.. I say what ever is up with it,,I hope it only gets better... Like it used to be...Now,, with at least some re-stocking to the lake,,AGAIN,, with fingerlings,, things can get going back to a bit more normal out there... Whaler,,and Many others,, can back that up too,,like in the 70s- 80s & 90s,, that was the place to be,,if you couldn't go to Erie!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

bdawg said:


> All right, you'll have me convinced, I'm spending all of next year out at WB, chasing the big ones! I'll learn that lake like the back of my hand. Just need to get the trailer fixed and buy a fish finder. Who's with me?


Not saying you are not a good fisherman , but that lake has a ton of structure in it . I have been fishing that lake for almost 5 years now weekly and still havent learned everything in that lake . I learn more about it everytime I fish it !! Good Luck ! 

The walleye fishing is actually pretty good out there , just gotta know where to find them . I went out there in May of 2012 and caught a limit of 17"-21" eyes in 3hours , jig and a crawler drifting the weed edges with a pebble rock bottom . I have lost some huge ones musky fishing also , back in the mid 90's my dad caught one up there on a bucktail in the fall that was 30" and over 10lbs .


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

This spring will be the third stocking (100/acre) in a five year trial program to supplement the natural reproduction that's been going on over the years. Please consider C&R the bigger fish for a few more years so the program will be a success and continued by the ODNR. WB can't be considered a put and take lake like Mosquito or Berlin at this point. I don't want to come off as a tree hugger or anything. I just really want the trial stocking program to take hold so it will become a premier eye fishery.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

+ 1000 Great point Steve!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

A hearty welcome to OGF Reel Grip! I'm sure the guys that made the derogatory remarks now regret them. You have to admit, it's quite a story. I believe you, not that it should mater. For the most part, OGF members are very nice folks. We all have our a**h*** moments. 

And as for Nipididdee... I also have caught a walleye on a top water at Mosquito. It was just before dark and I was bass fishing with a floating Rapala. I cast and let the bait sit still for a few moments. It got slurped down like a gill taking a bug off the surface. It happens.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Lawman60 said:


> A hearty welcome to OGF Reel Grip! I'm sure the guys that made the derogatory remarks now regret them. You have to admit, it's quite a story. I believe you, not that it should mater. For the most part, OGF members are very nice folks. We all have our a**h*** moments.
> 
> And as for Nipididdee... I also have caught a walleye on a top water at Mosquito. It was just before dark and I was bass fishing with a floating Rapala. I cast and let the bait sit still for a few moments. It got slurped down like a gill taking a bug off the surface. It happens.


I don't.
i know that lake well ..and no pictures .to me it's just a fish tail .i can say i went to berlin today and boated 35 eyes one over 8 lbs and 3 over 10 lbs ..really pictures make the story better .just saying ..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm with MadMac,,(Hey Steve!!),,That C&R suggestion,,That is critical for success of the stocking program to be a fix to the population...Snap a pic.,, & Put the 23"+ Mamas back ALSO,, REMEMBER: the State Enforced ,,15"size limit at the same time as restocking began.. And I am grateful for it having been put in to place there!! Things are lookin' up at W.B.!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Nipididdee said:


> Only topwater eye I have ever caught as well.
> 
> 
> nip


I've gotten a few at Berlin night fishing for bass in Shallow water with top water plugs. It's rare, but does happen. Back to topic, I dont fish West Branch very often, but I have caught some decent eyes below the dam there, When its fishable.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Bulldawg said:


> Not saying you are not a good fisherman , but that lake has a ton of structure in it . I have been fishing that lake for almost 5 years now weekly and still havent learned everything in that lake . I learn more about it everytime I fish it !! Good Luck !
> 
> The walleye fishing is actually pretty good out there , just gotta know where to find them . I went out there in May of 2012 and caught a limit of 17"-21" eyes in 3hours , jig and a crawler drifting the weed edges with a pebble rock bottom . I have lost some huge ones musky fishing also , back in the mid 90's my dad caught one up there on a bucktail in the fall that was 30" and over 10lbs .


Oh I know there's a lot to learn out there. I don't expect to figure it out in just 1 year. I don't have the time to fish it like you do. I've fished it a few times each year the last few years and most of the time I've been skunked or only caught a few decent fish of any species. My best out there so far was a 20lb carp I got while using a jig and crawler. Got it on 6lb test line! I definitely want to learn how to catch the walleye out there since it's the closest lake to me that has them. I also want to figure out the crappie bite and catch my first muskie. Had a muskie hit the same swimbait 3 times in a back channel there last spring and never could hook it! Was pretty exciting to see that huge swirl though!


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Started fishing WB for the first time last year. First trip out hooked on a HUGE muskie on a little ultra-lite with a white jig, got it to the boat, didn't get it in time and it nicked the line with its teeth and off he went. Needless to say I'm buying steel leaders this year just in case. The second time I went I caught a descent Walleye off a very small black and yellow spinnerbait in a shallow bay. Only caught small bass and descent crappie the other 5 times I went. WB other than the recreational boaters flying across the lake is a great place to fish.


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have caught some nice walleyes out of West Branch they are there just have to find them!!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I never said the story wasn't true! There is a good population of walleye in WB I have seen them caught and caught them myself I don't normally target them there as I normally crappie fish there and it's one if the Best lakes on Ohio for it! Welcome to OGF! Hopefully I get to meet you someday! Good fishing! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I have fished for many years at night at Mosquito wading for walleyes in the spring we will get there around 11 or 12 and stay till 2 0r 3 am depending on how the fish are biting . We use Rapala F-11 `s in black and silver with a glow in the dark eyeball right in the middle on both sides ( bring a small flash light to charge your glow eyes ) We do not wade out very far maybe knee deep for the walleye are in shallow and we reel so slow that the F-11 stays on the surface and the walleye`s will smack it just like a bass . you will actually hear it hit before you feel it . One tip is you have to wait a second or two ( just like fishing for bass with a frog ) before you set the hook or you will miss it.


----------

